# Pennan Brae - "Pathways"



## Seening (May 23, 2011)

Directed by Mogcat and shot in Canada and in 6 states in the U.S. over a 10 day period, covering 6,000 miles, Pennan Brae's video "Pathways" from his debut release Shaded Joy conveys the story of a couple who are obviously experiencing some turbulence in their relationship. Initially, the young woman waits for her lover with anticipation at a restaurant, and they continue to text each other while he makes a trek that seems to take him across the world and through all types of terrain and weather. He walks in haste with the sole purpose of getting to her, but an apparent pain from the past won't allow her to believe that he's really coming. One of his last text messages to her is that "He's almost there" and to "Order a beer" for him. She responds, "Sure you are," waits a few more moments and then departs to the ladies room in disillusionment. Mere seconds later, he arrives, doesn't see her, and leaves. It's a lesson about how sometimes we fail to give each other the benefit of the doubt when we should and how if you just believe and hold on, what you've been waiting for might be just around the corner. The video is an emotional one, almost invoking tears at the end when you realize that if either of them had only given the other a break and not given up, they would be together.

Musically, the folksy harmonica plays a huge role in the song, both as part of the background and as a solo. The piano, drums, guitar and bass carry the tune well, which is easygoing and part Americana and country. Brae's mellow voice is perfect for "Pathways," which is quite touching, with lyrics like 'As the daylight shines/My mind is calmly thinking/When the evening calls/Your light is gently sinking' and 'As you draw the blinds/To end another day/Should our pathways fail/Good luck along the way'.


----------

